# 25hp mercury sea pro?



## airbornemike (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone ran one or using one now? Pros and cons? I'm considering this motor over a four stroke 20 for the obvious weight to power ratio.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Awesome motors, IMO. Beasts of their category. Check the shaft length, as there were many with 20" shafts.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah I had one on my shadowcast, ran it for a year. Its a great motor. Idles a bit rough but runs like a beast, pretty good on fuel. The throttle is sensitive goes from mid range to wot in a very short rotation of handle so it takes a bit of getting used to. If I needed another 25 two stroke I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

best bang for the buck if your looking for a 2 stroke 25. or find a older 2 stroke 25 merc with twist grip shift in 1. thats the best and i has one


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Also the 25 merc sea pro converts to a 30 hp they both use same block. Replacement parts are tohatsu its a japanese motor.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm running one now.Love it.I bought the gasket to make a 30hp.Very simple to do and inexpensive.If you ever need part# just let me know.


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds like theses are well reviewed motors, thanks for the replies. This will be my first outboard purchase so I'm a little nervous buying a used motor. 
Its a 2009 short shaft, compression checks out, he had it worked on to make it a 30hp. $2,500 very negotiable
Any special numbers I should be checking?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I love my 25 merc, can you do this mod to a 2000 merc tiller?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I love my 25 merc, can you do this mod to a 2000 merc tiller?


No, but the 25hp Merc that you have is a very strong outboard and I've read that they actually put out about 33hp at the shaft.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> > I love my 25 merc, can you do this mod to a 2000 merc tiller?
> 
> 
> No, but the 25hp Merc that you have is a very strong outboard and I've read that they actually put out about 33hp at the shaft.


10% rule, but mercs and nice I ran one on my boat for a little good motor but I got more speed, better holeshot when I went with a Johnson 25/30 they have the biggest cc per any motor in there size .also very simple and easy to work on. The military used the same motors and called them the enforcer model.


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 2, 2013)

Here it is running, he wants $2500. They were going for that brand new when you could get them if I'm correct?


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Where are you located?  Here is one in Venice Fl  
http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/4168538956.html

Here is another really clean 25hp in Venice
http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/4158356782.html

I think that is pretty high price, but I am really cheap.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

They were 2795 new once you paid shipping from canada when they were being sold new by small outboards.com earlier this year. Just so you know the only thing "mercury" about this outboard are the stickers, its the tohatsu 25/30. The fact that it can be converted to 30 without adding any weight might be a selling point for some. If the lower unit and under cowling look clean along with good compression seems like a good motor but I would offer 2k cash and see if that works.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I paid 1800.00 for a 2007...2500.00 seems a lil high as el9surf says,if its I great shape offer 2000.00 and maybe you can meet half way at 2200ish.I won't let that one go by.Its hard to fine these merc tohatsus.Stainless impeller housings and tube.These motors are very tuff.Lil work horses.Next skiff I get that needs more power I'm gonna try to get a tohatsu 2 stroke some how.Very simple to work on also,not clutter at all.


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the help boys, 1800 is what I was thinking of offering. I don't think he really wants to deal with selling it, the Michigan winter is already set in, I hate it :'(


----------

